# t.v.'s make my head spin ...



## inmyforties (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi All, 

I bought a 19" Proscan LCD t.v. today. I don't have cable. The picture is not clear and I'm not getting all the channels I used to get with my previous t.v. I'd rather not have to get cable. Do I just need an antenna? If so, what kind? 

Thanks in advance,
inmyforties

p.s. it's also a HDTV...if/when I'm ready to avail of this aspect of the t.v. will I need to purchase more cables, etc.? Will there be a monthly amount owed for the service?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

without knowing your locaton, its impossible to accurately answer any of your questions. One thing though, expect poor signals if you do not have an antenna and in most cases with antenna. Its really going to depend upon if you have local stations. 

as far as cost, you will have go to your cable companies website and check that one out because there will be a cost.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First off, welcome to TSF - the best place on the web for tech support or just to hang out.

Yes you will need an antenna. The size and type depend, among other things, on where you live in relation to the broadcast towers. For a good guide see HERE

As for HD signals - the link will help there too. But you should not have to worry about two antennas or two sets of cables.

When I researched it - I discovered that Radio Shack was about the only place that still carries them. 

Again, welcome.
yustr


----------



## inmyforties (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replys to date. To provide a bit more info.: I live in Toronto and nearly all the channels I get without cable are local. 

A responder to my post mentioned that I should expect poor signals with or without an antenna. Why is that? 

Thanks again,
IMF


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

inmyforties said:


> Thanks for the replys to date. To provide a bit more info.: I live in Toronto and nearly all the channels I get without cable are local.
> 
> A responder to my post mentioned that I should expect poor signals with or without an antenna. Why is that?
> 
> ...



I said 


> One thing though, expect poor signals if you do not have an antenna and in most cases with antenna. Its really going to depend upon if you have local stations.


. 

TV's are not made like they used to be. They are geared towards cable and not antennas. you said you have several local channels so you will have better signal but maybe not perfect.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

There's also the tuner that has a large hand in this. A weak tuner won't grab signals as well and the result is a poor picture. My TV has a rather weak tuner and gives me a bad picture even for TV stations that I can SEE from my patio. I plugged in the cable...

I'd invest in a good SDTV/HDTV antenna and give it a spin. If it works, keep it. If not, return it and consider other sources.


----------

